# Black trim keeps turning grey?



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am fed up of polishing the rear black plastic trim on the top of the rear bumper, tried loads of different products, looks ok for a few days and then it returns to a grey colour.

Perhaps the best option would be to paint the trim, would this be a good idea? If so any recommendations for which product to use would be very much appreciated?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you tried CarPro DLux?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish!!

And make sure it’s fully prepped first


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Restore with Solution finish and protect with carpro d-lux


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gtechniq C4, did my mums 52 plate corsa and it lasted over a year.
Same with O/H mini

Never used the other suggestions, but looks like solution finish might be the thing to go for.
I might try it next time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

K777mk2 said:


> Gtechniq C4, did my mums 52 plate corsa and it lasted over a year.
> Same with O/H mini
> 
> Never used the other suggestions, but looks like solution finish might be the thing to go for.
> I might try it next time.


Never been overly happy at c4


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A&J said:


> Restore with Solution finish and protect with carpro d-lux


This^^^^:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you tried auto smart highstyle ? I has Toyota trim guard like this on an precious car and that it back to 100%


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

I used Wurth Plastic Pye Plast-PT on the bumpers and plastic wheel arches 
of my 2006 Honda Civic a year ago and they still look great




























Cheers
Neil


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Following advice on here, i restored a very faded rubber tailgate / roof spoiler on a ford c-max using boiled linseed oil and it has stayed black for more than two years.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Gtechnic C4
prep is the Key to it and it has stopped black for 2+ years, i had my S40 for 9 years, and only had to reapply once,it needed a third application last year , i didnt as i sold the car
its been going 2+ years at a time on my dads astra estate
its on my V50,


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Get some solution finish and apply a couple coats or until the trim looks restored. 

I would skip protecting with DLUX. I’ve tried it and was not that overly impressed. A regular trim protectant will work better. It will also be easier to restore the trim in the future without DLUX clogging up the pores.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I found that Solution Finish certainly gets grey/old/tired trim looking good but it leaves a very dull and matt finish - a normal dressing on top once the SF has soaked in and dried helps to give the satin look that I prefer.


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406395

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried everything on daughters mini , apart from the Britemax detailed above but Solution Finish was the only thing to do the job, they were really bad needed 3 coats on some parts. was not good stuff to work with I recommend masking off to save time in long run, and make sure get even it did the job well but the product is not perfect.
Everyone thought the plastics were new so it worked in that respect, just don't over apply like I did to start with.
I usually put DLUX on my plastic when new and lasts the time I have the car wifes mini ok and its 3 + years old and plastics fine


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Used d lux on my old cx5, great stuff 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This was my 5&1/2 year test of C4 on our 2006 Mini.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392491&highlight=Gtechniq+C4

It's still going strong.
I recoated the roof gutters and wing mirrors last year but the arch trims and skirts haven't been done since 2012


----------



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

A&J said:


> Restore with Solution finish and protect with carpro d-lux


Sounds good is there a need to use the other product as well "carpro d-lux" which is quite expensive?[/QUOTE]


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

jazzy2010 said:


> Sounds good is there a need to use the other product as well "carpro d-lux" which is quite expensive?


[/QUOTE]

No. You can use whichever plastic dressing...Its just youll have to re-apply it often. The coating lasts longer. Carpro PERL is a good option for a dressing. It also darkens and lasts about a month.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MrPassat said:


> I found that Solution Finish certainly gets grey/old/tired trim looking good but it leaves a very dull and matt finish - a normal dressing on top once the SF has soaked in and dried helps to give the satin look that I prefer.


This

Solution finish appears to soak in and restore the colour; if you have something to put on top (I use CarPro PERL) it then looks dressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Found a pic when I did OH mini with C4 (56 plate)


----------

